# [A] Dun Morogh: Werde ein Apostel des Todes



## Shadow7 (15. August 2010)

Hallo die Apostel des Todes grüßen euch !

Vor kurzem sind wir zu fünft von Dalvengyr auf Dun Morogh getranst und wollen nun den Neubeginn wagen. Für diesen suchen wir nun Leute die uns dabei helfen unsere Gilde die "Apostel des Todes" und den dazu gehörenden 10er Raid aufzubauen.So viel mal zur Vorgeschichte nun zu unserer Vorstellung.

Die Apostel des Todes sind eine Gemeinschaft von Spielern auf Seiten der Allianz, die gemeinsam ihre Zeit in World of Warcraft verbringt. Im absoluten Vordergrund steht der Spaß am Spiel!!! und das Erreichen gemeinsam gesteckter Ziele. Dabei ist uns allen bewusst, dass es neben WOW auch ein Reallife gibt, das man nicht vernachlässigen darf. Wir sind keine ausgesprochene Raidgilde, die jeden Tag zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit raidet. Nichts desto trotz raiden wir den aktuellen Content und bewegen uns auch mal in einem älteren Raid. Erfahrung ICC 10er liegt bei 8/12!


Wer eine ausgesprochene Raidgilde sucht die außer am Wochenende auch mehrmals unter der Woche raidet ist bei uns falsch. Wir sind auch keine Fun-Gilde ! Wir wollen den jeweiligen aktuellen Content gemeinsam mit viel Spaß erleben und tun dies in einem entspannten angenehmen Gildenklima!


Unser Gilde besteht zum größten Teil aus Spielern (Schüler,Arbeiter) im Alter von 16 bis 43 Jahren. Eine bisher sehr gute Mischung mit einem tollen familären / freundschaftlichen Klima.

Unsere Raidzeiten sehen im moment so aus:

Freitag: 20 Uhr bis ca. 0 Uhr 
Samstag 	20 Uhr bis ca. 0 Uhr
Sonntag:	19 Uhr bis 21 Uhr 30 

Mittwoch:	20 Uhr 15 Weekly

Unter Woche is abends meist auch was los so das man spontan etwas unternehmen kann.

Der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns an erster Stelle und wir legen Wert auf ein angenehmes Klima. Wir helfen uns gegenseitig und sind für Allerlei Blödsinn zu haben.


Ein DKP-System (für Raids) oder sowas in der Art gibt es bei uns nicht und bei der Lootvergabe wird miteinander gesprochen. Bisher konnten wir uns so immer einigen, denn eine ausgeglichen starke Gruppe is besser als eine Gruppe bei der 1 oder 2 Spieler herausragen der Rest dafür aber zu schwach ist.Gearscore spielt bei uns eine untergeordnete Rolle. Man sollte seinen Char spielen können und sich damit auskennen.

Was können wir euch bieten ? :

- Ein freundschaftiches,familäres und spaßiges Klima.
- Eine intakte Gemeinschaft die Neulingen gerne hilft.
- Teamspeak 3 Server und ein Forum
- Eine funktionierendes Gildensystem
- Faire Lootvergabe
- mit Spaß entspannt erfolgreich raiden zu können.

Was erwarten wir von dir ?

- Spaß sollte bei dir im Vordergrund stehen
- ein freundliches umgängliches Gemüt
- TS 3 mit funktionierendem Headset(Kopfhörer und Mikro!) so dass man in Raids miteinander reden kann
- Wenn es nötig wird den richtigen Ehrgeiz zu haben gemeinsam etwas zu bewegen.
- Gewisse Grund Aktivität, d.h. dass man immer mal da ist und sich an den Gildenaktivitäten beteiligen kann
- Charakterpfelge, damit ist gemeint dass man sich um seinen Char kümmert im möglichst die besten VZ und Sockel spendiert usw. 
- Wenn man zu einem Event angemeldet ist sollte man auch pünktlich sein.

Momentan suchen wir zur Verstärkung der Gildengemeinschaft und des 10er Raids

1 Tank 

2 - 3 Range DD's 

Solltest du in diese Anforderung im Moment nicht reinpassen, sprich uns ruhig trotzdem mal an! Denn man kann ja immer mal reden und vielleicht ergibt sich ja was ^^

Dual Specc ist immer von Vorteil aber kein Muss!

Sollte dir dies alles zusagen dann bewirb dich bitte bei uns im Forum oder hinterlass mir hier ne Nachricht.

Wir laden dich anschließend zu einem kurzen Gespräch ins Teamspeak ein, wo wir uns ein besseres Bild von dir machen möchten und du uns nach weiteren Informationen "ausquetschen" kannst.

Sollte es mit einem Gildeninvite nichts werden, so sei gesagt: Wir entscheiden uns nicht gegen dich, wir entscheiden im Sinne und zum Wohl der Gilde.

www.apostel-des-todes.de.vu


Bis dann wir freuen uns auf dich

Die Apostel des Todes


----------



## Shadow7 (19. August 2010)

/push


Danke an alle für das bisherige Interesse. In unserem ersten Raid konnten wir gleich 7 Bosse besiegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir suchen weiterhin noch Leute um den Raid und die Gemeinschaft zu stärken . Also weiter melden.

Gruß Shad


----------

